# Moving to Liguria with two US citizens



## aniellagrl (5 mo ago)

Hi there,

I’m taking a chance to see if anyone will respond to this very old thread.

I’m a US/French citizen trying to move with two US citizens, potentially to Liguria. If anyone is out there, please let me know because I have a few questions!

thanks,
Aniella


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have moved this out to a thread of its own. The original thread was absolutely ancient - and immigration rules have changed considerably in the intervening years.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

aniellagrl said:


> I’m a US/French citizen trying to move with two US citizens


What does that mean? If they're related. Spouse and child it's one thing. If they're just friends they'll need to qualify like anyone else.


----------



## aniellagrl (5 mo ago)

NickZ said:


> What does that mean? If they're related. Spouse and child it's one thing. If they're just friends they'll need to qualify like anyone else.


Ya I assumed that. I’m just looking to connect with someone who has moved to the region and might be able to answer some questions about the lifestyle and their experiences.

The other two people will be a friend and a spouse.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I suppose the main thing is why? Are you familiar with the area (say, from vacations or work trips), or does someone in the group have a job offer there? Your motivation for making the move may have more to do with your success in making the move than you may think.


----------

